# My kids saw my STBXW with another kid during skype.



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

**As many of you know, my STBXW has been living in another state and yesterday skyped with my kids. This time she said ,"guess who is sitting next to me?". It turns out it's her BFs kids who are about the same age as ours 5,10. My kids had met these kids when they had a sleep over at the STBXW BF's house when they visited during X-mas. My kids just think they're all friends of mommy. But a sleepover?
Anyways, I was pissed. Didn't say anything to STBXW but I was just mad. My kids may be young and naive, but I thought what the hell kinda message do you send our kids who's mother chose to live thousands if miles away and is hanging out with someone else's kid. I just don't know what to do when my oldest begins to put this BS together. Did mommy just replace me with another kid? Does mommy like those kids better than us? WTF?!?
I wouldn't be so mad if this had not happened so soon in the seperation and now divorce process. We just started the divorce process. Just ranting. Sorry.: 
After posting this in the wrong forum on accident, I Spoke with my children's therapist and she felt it was best to discuss my concerns with STBXW, but to be careful about mentioning it to kids since they seem oblivious to it... for now. Thing is, my STBXW interprets just about anything I say now as manipulative or criticizing. Sigh.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

This is actually quite simple. You have custody and she is thousands of miles away. Tell her that you don't appreciate the OMs kids in your skype sessions with your kids. If it happens again, we are going to have "technical difficulties" for quite some time until she can learn to respect your boundaries.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't begin to even fathom leaving my kids to move away and be with some guy...I just can't understand how a parent could do that....I'm sorry that your kids have to deal with that, because they will soon begin to understand, but at least they have an awesome dad to give them everything they need.


----------



## NotSoSureYet (Nov 10, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> I can't begin to even fathom leaving my kids to move away and be with some guy...I just can't understand how a parent could do that....I'm sorry that your kids have to deal with that, because they will soon begin to understand, but at least they have an awesome dad to give them everything they need.


 
Well said! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

